# Mizu's Rimless 24 Gallon



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

_*Tank*_
So my tank is arriving on the 27th and I can't help but start a journal already. Having no tank set up yet is torture, so I figure discussing it will help me ease my anxiousness about the tank arriving. I'm getting my tank from Glass Cages. It's a 27 gallon and has very similar dimensions to my old 20L. It measures 36x12x12. I always had a lot of fun working in my 20L so figure the extra length is going to be a good chance to experiment with scapes. _(My old tank can be found in my signature if you want to give it a look. )_
_*
Lighting*_
Unfortunately my old 36" light got lost in my move. It was definitely a huge loss for me since I always had such good experiences with that light, plus it would be perfect for my new tank! I honestly have no idea where it went. I'm not sure what kind of light to get now. :icon_cry: Anyone have any suggestions? I guess I'm willing to spend around $130 cause that's about all I can spare right now. Classes are starting up soon and my art supply list seems to be never ending.

_*Filtration*_
I am going to use my Rena XP2; I love this filter. And since I am going rimless I decided to go ahead and get some nice glassware. I'm thinking about these lily pipes. Does anyone have any feedback about them?

_*Stand*_
As for the stand I'm really not sure. I have a space cleared out for the tank already and It's going to fit exactly. I have thought about making my own stand, but I'm not so sure how well it will turn out. I might just pop into the thrift store down the road and see if they have anything that would work.

_*CO2*_
As always I'm sticking with my DIY CO2. I really can suck it up and buy pressurized at the moment, plus I've never had any problems with the mixing.

_*Substrate*_
For substrate I'm going with AS. Once you experience it you can never go back. I got spoiled in Houston since it was always local so now I have to suck it up and order it online. I'm getting three 9L bags so it's going to be around $110 shipped :/

_*Hardscape
*_I'm thinking about using the wood I had in my old 40BDR, found here. I'll probably have to mess around with it a bit so that it fits. I'm not too sure if I'll add any rocks, but if I do they will line the base of the wood, and will be covered in some sort of moss. Most likely Christmas Moss.



Now the important part. I have a few plants that I've been dreaming about since my last tank. 
Here's what I'm thinking so far.

_*Plant List:*_
Utricularia graminifolia 
Ammania sp. 'bonsai'
Rotala sp. 'mini' type I
Ludwigia Glandulosa
Rotala 'Nanjenshan'
Tonina sp. fluviatilis 
Rotala macrandra
Hyptis sp.
Otamogeton gayii
Fissidens


*Fauna*
I completely forgot to add this.
I have a fish store right next to me that sells nice Cardinals for about $2.00 a piece. My sister who is living with me also wanted to get some Rummy Nose which are also very nice and are the same price as the Cardinals. 


_*Inspiration*_
I'm pulling a lot of inspiration from the follow tanks:
Koteoloncat's 125 Gallon 
Plantbrain's 180 Gallon
Orlando's 120 Gallon
Ugly Genius' Riven
Ugly Genius' Source

All of these tanks are amazing, so if you haven't taken the time to read through them I suggest you do.




Well that's about all. Even typing this out has helped me calm down.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Sounds great. Subscribed.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I didn't know that you had a 40 breeder 
This is going to be a really cool tank. Rimless makes it all the more better :thumbsup:
Glad to have oyu back, Mizu


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Thanks *hydrophyte*. I have big dreams for this tank so I'm really going to take my time with making it happy and healthy 

*clwatkins10*, you probably never knew because I never updated it. I didn't really like it to begin with so it was tedious to work with it.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Mizu, you managed to pick like 5 of my favorite tanks as your inspiration. I'm looking forward to seeing this come together!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Woohoo! Can't wait for you to start this tank. lol


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice to see you back around again mizu  .

Looking forward to this tank .


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Suhweeto dude this is gona be awesome  got a T5HO by Catalina aquariums, they make a nice fixture


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm going to be ordering a 36" 4 bulb fixture from catalina, which of course will be overkill for even a 40 gallon tank. Maybe a 1 or 2 bulb 39W T5HO fixture would work for you considering how shallow this tank is, if you were to go with T5HO.
This fixture would work good http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/pro...=1416&osCsid=5e717160199644ab5228eb4ee08e5b42 even though it isn't the new streamlined looking fixture, it's in your budget and should be plenty of light for you. You could use one bulb with a midday burst if you wanted. It all depends on how bright it really is.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice list of plants you have there, you've included a lot of my favorites. I'm excited to watch this one come together!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Mizu, you managed to pick like 5 of my favorite tanks as your inspiration. I'm looking forward to seeing this come together!


Then I guess we both just have really good taste. 


Thanks everyone. You guys knew I had to come back. I don't even know how I lasted so long without TPT. But everyone goes through that phase of wanting to quit. Now I'm read to bust my butt again with a new planted tank. :hihi:

That Catalina site is great! And I never even knew about it... :icon_roll

How about this light? 96W seems about right. Right? 
It's right in my price range too. How much does shipping usually cost?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> I'm going to be ordering a 36" 4 bulb fixture from catalina, which of course will be overkill for even a 40 gallon tank. Maybe a 1 or 2 bulb 39W T5HO fixture would work for you considering how shallow this tank is, if you were to go with T5HO.
> This fixture would work good http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/pro...=1416&osCsid=5e717160199644ab5228eb4ee08e5b42 even though it isn't the new streamlined looking fixture, it's in your budget and should be plenty of light for you. You could use one bulb with a midday burst if you wanted. It all depends on how bright it really is.


Ah, I didn't even see the link. Yeah this one looks better. 
Since it comes with one 10000K and one Blue Actinic would I request for a 6,500K bulb instead of the blue?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

*Digsy*, I was just going though your 58g journal and you have just helped me add a new plant to my list 
Hyptis sp. looks amazing, and so does your tank.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> Ah, I didn't even see the link. Yeah this one looks better.
> Since it comes with one 10000K and one Blue Actinic would I request for a 6,500K bulb instead of the blue?


Yes


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> Ah, I didn't even see the link. Yeah this one looks better.
> Since it comes with one 10000K and one Blue Actinic would I request for a 6,500K bulb instead of the blue?


Yes, or you could request two 6500k bulbs. The 10K makes the plants look washed out IMO


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

So shall I got with one 10000k and one 6500k, or both 6500k?
I'm pretty sure my old light had both 10000k but I can't really remember...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

get both  or buy an extra 6500K and see how ya like it


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> So shall I got with one 10000k and one 6500k, or both 6500k?
> I'm pretty sure my old light had both 10000k but I can't really remember...


I will be going with 3 6500k and 1 10,000k bulb on my fixture, but that's obviously not an option for you. Just go with a mix, then you can see which one you like best.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I think I'm going to go with the one 10000k and the other 6500k. If I really don't like the look of it I'll order some other bulbs.


(1000 post. Woohoo.)


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

I can't believe you've been without a tank for all this time! Do you at least have a jar with a plant in it? On a window sill? Home to some endlers? That was my dorm fix when I couldn't afford all this fancy shmancy gear. 

I can't wait to see what you make of this new tank! Let me know if you need some trimmings, I might just have some of what you need to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

haha , 10000k + 6700k is nice IMO.

I have just 10K's and IMO it doesn't bring out enough, while all 6700k's is too yellow.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

cintamas said:


> I can't believe you've been without a tank for all this time! Do you at least have a jar with a plant in it? On a window sill? Home to some endlers? That was my dorm fix when I couldn't afford all this fancy shmancy gear.
> 
> I can't wait to see what you make of this new tank! Let me know if you need some trimmings, I might just have some of what you need to get the ball rolling.


I had nothing. It was really horrible. Once I graduated we moved house then a month later I moved up here. 
Thanks *cintamas*.  I will be sure to shoot you a PM when it starts coming together!


*Kayen- *Yeah I think it will work out well. I didn't dislike my old bulbs though and I'm pretty sure they were both 10000k.


----------



## prjct92eh2 (Apr 8, 2008)

I wouldn't get those lil pipes in that ebay link Mizu. I got the 13 mm version from the same place and the outflow aimed too far down and blew my AS I Powder everywhere. I ended up getting ones made by FLO and sold by Aquatic Magic, but i don't know if they make a 17 mm version.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Good to see you're still around. I noticed you were MIA and was about to post something about the people I've noticed were missing (Mizu, spynet, and Jentheplantgeek). Get some pics up as soon as that tank arrives!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

prjct92eh2 said:


> I wouldn't get those lil pipes in that ebay link Mizu. I got the 13 mm version from the same place ...


Ah alright. Thanks for the heads up. Maybe I'll use my old outflow for now since my tank is going to be pretty shallow.



SearunSimpson said:


> Good to see you're still around. I noticed you were MIA and was about to post something about the people I've noticed were missing (Mizu, spynet, and Jentheplantgeek). Get some pics up as soon as that tank arrives!


Yup I was just on a hiatus for awhile. But I'm back now and ready to getting this tank up and running.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Haha Gogogogogoggogo!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree with selection of 6700K + 10000K. At least for the lamps that I have used the cooler lamp in this combination has enough green to bring out plant colors, but the 10000K adds some whiter light which makes the whole thing look more natural and lessen yellowing.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Your last tank was beautiful, have to subscribe to this.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

*hyrdophyte*- I figured that adding that one 6500K bulb and one 10000k bulb would bring out more color too. I hate the really yellow tint you sometimes get.

Thanks *talontsiawd*. Crossing my fingers for a nice tank. lol.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

uncross them you need to plant....


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

So I've just placed an order for the three bags of AS and I'm going to be ordering my light a bit later tonight. Yikes now I remember why all my money disappears so fast. At least to me it feels worth every penny.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, three bags! Are you really going to use that much? :icon_eek:
I'll buy an extra bag from you if you have one. I was going to get three bags for my 40 breeder and it's 50% bigger


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Well we were planning to set up another smaller tank later on so I'm planning for the future


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, ok lol. Good planning then haha


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I agree with cl. Three bags for your tank is wayyyy too much. Although, it's always nice to have a extra bag of that magic soil sitting around just in case you want to start a little side tank like a 10g or something .

**edit** you guys beat me to it.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> I agree with cl. Three bags for your tank is wayyyy too much. Although, it's always nice to have a extra bag of that magic soil sitting around just in case you want to start a little side tank like a 10g or something .
> 
> **edit** you guys beat me to it.


Haha, yup. It didn't even take me 2 bags to fill up my 20L. Plus Colorado doesn't have any local vendors so I'd like to have some extra on hand at all times. lol.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hahaha your safety soil


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i concur with Jack sparrow


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome! I got in on this journal on p.3, instead of like page 1 million on the 20L. Can't wait to see that luscious growth again! 

Let us know how those lily pipes work out. I think I will buy a set of those if you are pleased. 

Good luck with the new school year and all the art supplies. I remember friends going into debt in college for those supplies. It's like $5 for a "special" pencil or some wierd paper, but I'm sure its necessary when you know what you're doing. $100 for tweezers, scissors, and a "spatula" seems a little strange to my wife, so I guess its the same thing.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow can't wait. Mizu where did you order the tank?
Why'd you move out? Your tank was amazing when you had it at home


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Down_Shift said:


> Wow can't wait. Mizu where did you order the tank?
> Why'd you move out? Your tank was amazing when you had it at home


She ordered her tank from glasscages and moved out to go to college


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Awesome! I got in on this journal on p.3, instead of like page 1 million on the 20L. Can't wait to see that luscious growth again!
> 
> Let us know how those lily pipes work out. I think I will buy a set of those if you are pleased.
> 
> Good luck with the new school year and all the art supplies. I remember friends going into debt in college for those supplies. It's like $5 for a "special" pencil or some wierd paper, but I'm sure its necessary when you know what you're doing. $100 for tweezers, scissors, and a "spatula" seems a little strange to my wife, so I guess its the same thing.


Haha yeah my last journal was ridiculously long. I don't have any pictures up yet because I don't have anything yet but I'm planning to just make everyone happy and post over 9,000 pictures. lol.
I'll let you know about he pipes. I think I'm only going to order in inflow on as the outflow would be too long for my tank. But we will see. 



clwatkins10 said:


> She ordered her tank from glasscages and moved out to go to college


Why thank you. Isn't someone a good listener


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

mizu-chan said:


> So I've just placed an order for the three bags of AS and I'm going to be ordering my light a bit later tonight. Yikes now I remember why all my money disappears so fast. At least to me it feels worth every penny.


:hihi: I'm dealing with the same problem. my parants are always wondering why I need to put another hundred dollars into paypal.
do you have any thing planned for a scape? driftwood? rocks? plants? etc.
I cant wait for the out come.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Late to join the party but never late to comment 

For a 27g you'll need about 12-15L of AS for getting a nice 2" foreground and 3" background cover. What size bags are you getting? If they are 9L bags you are good, if 3L you might just cut in.

As far as the lights are concerned, I agree with hydrophyte. A combination of 10,000K and 6500K would give you better combination of blue and green wavelengths for bringing out the colors as well as provding enough PAR for the plants. None of them should give much yellowish hue. For that you need 3700K or less lights otherwise known as warm whites.

Waiting to see how this turns out. When is the setup starting?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

So today has probably been one of the best days I've had in awhile. We went out to look for a stand for my tank and came up with nothing. I was close to trying and building it myself. So after many store I decided to stop by my closest LFS. Sure enough they had the perfect stand for my tank. The dimensions were spot on and it was nice enough looking. 

Then I see it out of the corner of my eye. 
I look at the price. 
There's a mistake right? 
There must be a mistake. 
"Hey Miss, is this price a mistake?"

Nope. Today was just my lucky day 



























​

There you have it Planted Tank. I have taken that plunge. The plunge into the abyss of pressurized CO2. I never thought I'd live to see the day.

I'm pretty such it's a 20 pounder. And the Regulator has been used for 3 weeks. Practically full.

Stand was $70.
Whole CO2 system $125.

*vtkid*- I kind of have an idea about how it's going to look but I probably need to sketch it out. I brought my DW from my previous tank with me so it's probably going to be apart of the scape and I would like to go hiking sometime to see if I can find and nice rocks.

*malaybiwas*- I am getting the 9L bags. Set up should begin sometime within the next week or so. My tank comes in on the 27th and I'm not so sure about the light. I am super siked to get this thing started.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Great deals! W00t-w00t! Mizu is pressurized!! Be sure to add a layer of 3/4 inch ply to the top of that stand though. You can get it at Lowes and they will cut it for you. You don't want to put a rimless tank on a stand that only supports two ends of the tank IMO. It shouldn't cost too much for the ply.


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

you are so lucky you snagged thatr co2 setup. i am seriously jealous. what size is the tank?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Great deals! W00t-w00t! Mizu is pressurized!! Be sure to add a layer of 3/4 inch ply to the top of that stand though. You can get it at Lowes and they will cut it for you. You don't want to put a rimless tank on a stand that only supports two ends of the tank IMO. It shouldn't cost too much for the ply.


Aye aye Captain!



vtkid said:


> you are so lucky you snagged thatr co2 setup. i am seriously jealous. what size is the tank?


I think it's 20lbs but I'm not sure.


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

thats what i thought.. cool. oh and it already says twenty pounds up top of the thread. my bad, haha


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

You gotta be kidding me! I just watched the movie 500 Days of Summer tonight. The last scene is about whether or not fate is real, or if everything is just coincidence. This confirms it.... fate is real.....that Co2 setup was meant to be yours. 

Be smarter than me..... level the stand before you fill the tank all the way up!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Awsome, both the co2 and the stand. I think it's 20lbs too, it looks about the size of mine as far as I can tell but my tank is steel so it has a slightly different shape.

Good times, look like you will do even better on this one.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It could be a 15 pound tank. What are it's dimensions?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> You gotta be kidding me! I just watched the movie 500 Days of Summer tonight. The last scene is about whether or not fate is real, or if everything is just coincidence. This confirms it.... fate is real.....that Co2 setup was meant to be yours.
> 
> Be smarter than me..... level the stand before you fill the tank all the way up!


It's was destiny! I was about to not get it to. But I know I'd be kicking myself later on if I didn't.



talontsiawd said:


> Awsome, both the co2 and the stand. I think it's 20lbs too, it looks about the size of mine as far as I can tell but my tank is steel so it has a slightly different shape.
> 
> Good times, look like you will do even better on this one.


Thanks. Yup I'm really excited to get started. What is the difference between steel and aluminum tanks?




clwatkins10 said:


> It could be a 15 pound tank. What are it's dimensions?


It's 23"x8", so yeah. It's 20lbs.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> Thanks. Yup I'm really excited to get started. What is the difference between steel and aluminum tanks?


Um, one is made out of steel and the other is aluminum:tongue: Steel rusts and is also cheaper to make, and is heavier. Outside of that, they function the same, aluminium is better but both do the job.


----------



## Midnkight (Jun 21, 2008)

i going to hate you cause within two weeks, your tank will look spanking hot.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Midnkight said:


> i going to hate you cause within two weeks, your tank will look spanking hot.


 Lets hope so! Thanks


----------



## asimkhatri (Sep 17, 2007)

wow u r so lucky and too fast atleast better than me Best of luck with ur new tank


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

no tank today?


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

so what did you cook tonight? hehe

If im imaginating correctly its going to be a nice tank, did you tear down the old one? lol im still building my stand but I think i have enough plants for a 150gallon lol.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

RianS said:


> no tank today?


Nope I did get the tank! I was just so busy now that school is getting closer and closer. I had my first day of orientation so I was up to my knees in things to do. 



accordztech said:


> so what did you cook tonight? hehe
> 
> If im imaginating correctly its going to be a nice tank, did you tear down the old one? lol im still building my stand but I think i have enough plants for a 150gallon lol.


I'm cooking bacon wrapped chicken breast with a salad and double baked potatoes 
Holy cow a 150? I can't imagine trying to fill that up with plants. Good luck with that stand. I could never build my own. hehe.















_It's the perfect size for me and I absolutely 
love it. I can't wait to set
this baby up _​


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Danggg..That tank is real nice.:thumbsup:
Can the co2 fit in the stand?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

ddtran46 said:


> Danggg..That tank is real nice.:thumbsup:
> Can the co2 fit in the stand?


Haha, no. It's too tall.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh man, that is a gorgeous tank. I'm loving the 36x12x12 dimensions.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow!That's awesome! How did you like the customer service from glass- cages?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

*Dollface*, the dimensions are perfect for me. I really love the look of a long tank that isn't too tall.

In all honesty *clwatkins10*, the tank is amazing. They did a great job and I'm really pleased with it. The only thing that i didn't like about Glass Cages was that I payed the shipping fee and I still had to drive over an hour to go and get it at the "pick-up" point. And also they changed the location as I was driving, so it made it really inconvenient. I just feel like if I'm playing for the shipping that it should come to my door or at least a bit closer. But really other than that the tank is great. I would definitely recommend them since the tank is in excellent condition and is made very well. Just keep in mind that you might have to drive quite a bit to get the tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> *Dollface*, the dimensions are perfect for me. I really love the look of a long tank that isn't too tall.
> 
> In all honesty *clwatkins10*, the tank is amazing. They did a great job and I'm really pleased with it. The only thing that i didn't like about Glass Cages was that I payed the shipping fee and I still had to drive over an hour to go and get it at the "pick-up" point. And also they changed the location as I was driving, so it made it really inconvenient. I just feel like if I'm playing for the shipping that it should come to my door or at least a bit closer. But really other than that the tank is great. I would definitely recommend them since the tank is in excellent condition and is made very well. Just keep in mind that you might have to drive quite a bit to get the tank.


do you mind saying how much everything was?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> do you mind saying how much everything was?


I want to say everything together was about $130 - $140, and that's with tax and shipping. The tank itself was $100.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> I want to say everything together was about $130 - $140, and that's with tax and shipping. The tank itself was $100.


Well, that's not bad at all! Is the silicone job as nice as it looks?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Well, that's not bad at all! Is the silicone job as nice as it looks?


Yeah it's clean. There was one sloppy part where it just got a little on the glass so I took it off carefully. Other than that it was perfect. It's not ADA but come on! :biggrin:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, I may have to order a rimless 40 breeder from them. I wish I had just done that in the first place, I paid $100 for my rimmed one when I could have just paid $50 more for a rimless one  Some of the tanks on their site are mis-labeled. Their "50 Tall" is really a 40 breeder, and their "40 Long" is really a 30 breeder. I think that your tank might be ~24-25 gallons.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Wow, I may have to order a rimless 40 breeder from them. I wish I had just done that in the first place, I paid $100 for my rimmed one when I could have just paid $50 more for a rimless one  Some of the tanks on their site are mis-labeled. Their "50 Tall" is really a 40 breeder, and their "40 Long" is really a 30 breeder. I think that your tank might be ~24-25 gallons.


Now that you say that I think you're right. It's only 6 inches longer than my 20L. Pooh I should change my title. So you think it's like 24 gal?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> Now that you say that I think you're right. It's only 6 inches longer than my 20L. Pooh I should change my title. So you think it's like 24 gal?


well, 20/30=x/36
2/3*36= 24 gallons, yes


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ya know, I was just coming to terms with the rim on my tank, then you post that picture of your beautiful tank.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That tank looks great. For most of their larger tanks Glass Cages puts extra strips of glass around the bottom seams and gunk them up with lots of silicone, which doesn't look so good. But this tank is great.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> That tank looks great. For most of their larger tanks Glass Cages puts extra strips of glass around the bottom seams and gunk them up with lots of silicone, which doesn't look so good. But this tank is great.


Yeah, I don't really mind that though. 
And you know what else? They delivered 45 minutes from my house _today_, and wont be coming withing 3 hours of my house for months...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's def a sick looking tank Mizu. Congrats!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

That is some sweet looking glass. Congrats on the CO2 find, you're gonna love the results it give you :thumbsup:


----------



## asimkhatri (Sep 17, 2007)

your tank is looking great I simply love the dimensions congrats!


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Its lookin good! Can't wait till its fully stocked!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Coral Keeper said:


> I love mizu-chan!


lol, now what's this about?
Mizu, hurry up and set this tank up! Skip the 1st week of school and satisfy our rimless tank needs 
Who needs to get acquainted with a new college anyway? haha :angel:


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> lol, now what's this about?


Shes my gf. :biggrin::hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Coral Keeper said:


> Shes my gf. :biggrin::hihi:


Yeah I heard. roud:


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Yeah I heard. roud:


:icon_wink


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

what is this? a dating board?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> what is this? a dating board?


HAHA. I was wondering myself :hihi:


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

I must subscribe to this! Your inspiration is addictive. 

I want a rimless ........ with no live stock so I can Co2 and fert to my hearts content.


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see more pics! Great looking tank and stand! I'm just getting ready to start up a new 20L in the next few months, so I'll definitely be looking for inspiration!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone, haha yeah back to the tank. 

*Lnb* i love the rimless look. It's so clean and nice looking. I would love to see a tank that is just major growth 24/7. I guess it'll be like that until i get the money to buy the fish after the plants. hehe.

Thanks *dooboogoo* 


I just remembered that I brought the light from my old 40BDR. It's not enough for the tank but I put it on just to show you guys the tank more clearly.






























Also I took some close up shots of the tank so you can see the silicon. Pretty nice. Sorry I didn't really clean the glass. lol.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It's definitely top notch! What are you thinking about scape- wise?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> It's definitely top notch! What are you thinking about scape- wise?


Well I really wand to do a nice foreground of UG. I brought a few pieces of my old manzanita with me so I could use that and I know that I have a good supply of nice scaping rocks here. I kind of am leaning towards using both but I'm still not sure. This time round I'm going to plant the stems by type rather than having a huge bush of everything mixed in together. I want to appreciate the variety I'm going to have. 

But yeah this is what I got so far. Careful not to get blown away by the sheer complexity of this drawing. Tada!











I still have some thinking to do so if anyone has any suggestions I'm all ears ​


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I think that you should use both, because you don't see it much anymore; depending on what kind of rocks you get of course 



mizu-chan said:


> ​


Wait, I don't get it.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> I think that you should use both, because you don't see it much anymore; depending on what kind of rocks you get of course


Yeah I'll go rock hunting sometime after classes cool off. I agree with using them together. What do you think about moss at the base of the wood attached tot he rocks? And I know. The drawing is just too damn complex. I'm sorry.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

wow! that would be a big-ass patch of UG.

*edit - i really need to work on not stating the obvious. hehe


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> wow! that would be a big-ass patch of UG.


Yup! If I'm able to pull it off it will be the pride and joy for the rest of my life. hehe.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> Yeah I'll go rock hunting sometime after classes cool off. I agree with using them together. What do you think about moss at the base of the wood attached tot he rocks? And I know. The drawing is just too damn complex. I'm sorry.


Yeah, mosses are cool. Do what you want with them :icon_wink They look good on wood too, but again, lots of people do that (nothing wrong with it though, just depends on how adventuresome you're feeling) I think that it would look really good on the rocks myself :thumbsup:


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

you weren't kidding when you said you wanted to do a big part of your tank with UG @[email protected] 

I would go with driftwood only, I think some long spidery pieces coming out of the stems on the sides would look really cool. I can imagine it with both, though, like the rocks forming sort of cliffs on the side with the UG flowing down in a sort of 'valley' between them.


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

I love that tank.
you may as well do a UG iwagumi with all of it you plan on having already.:hihi:


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> Well I really wand to do a nice foreground of UG. I brought a few pieces of my old manzanita with me so I could use that and I know that I have a good supply of nice scaping rocks here. I kind of am leaning towards using both but I'm still not sure. This time round I'm going to plant the stems by type rather than having a huge bush of everything mixed in together. I want to appreciate the variety I'm going to have.
> 
> But yeah this is what I got so far. Careful not to get blown away by the sheer complexity of this drawing. Tada!
> 
> ...


 
Cool, It will look like the north end of Investco Field 

Kidding aside, I have found these types of layouts can be trimmed to look completely different every couple of weeks, making it a good choice for a long term display.

md


----------



## tundrafour (Sep 25, 2006)

I just saw your 20L thread for the first time and wow! I know you're already aware after 40-something pages of compliments, but it was amazing. I'm subscribed to this thread and can't wait to see how this one goes, too.

授業も水槽も、がんばってください！


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

私はひどく日本語に翻訳で何かを投稿したい。この不良少年が、今急いで入れる植物！


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your wonderful comments. And thank you so much* tundrafour*! I really appreciate your kind words. ありがとう ございます。 


That drawing is not the final decision, but a thought. Iwanted to share with you my wood that I brought from my old 40 BDR.










​Any thoughts on it's placement?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That wood has a pretty wicked look to it! You might want to add some more to the right side though so that the scape doesn't cut off halfway over, IMO.
Generally thin branches don't work, but it seems to work well here adding contrast to the emersed woodwork


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm not digging the thin twiggy piece that's sticking up out of the tank.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

If you use those pieces of wood in there I would suggest a mound shape with a grouping in the middle. It seems that that general corner triangle layout is very common lately.


----------



## xiaxia (Mar 11, 2008)

YO~~ lookin' nice rinshi X3
how are the lfs over there?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Alright I'm going to move the wood around a bit and see if I can find a way to where it's interesting and not to "common". I'm just wondering what it is I can do. The only reason I say that is that the manzanita wood is drilled to the larger base piece. I suppose that if worse comes to worse I could unscrew them and try and arrange with just the thin branchy manzanita. 

*xaixai*, I miss you ): ): ): 
Eh the LFS are okay I suppose in the way of equipment, but for plants not so much. The fish here are pretty decent and they have cheap cardinals and rummy noes here. I'm still not sure about the fish I'm going to get but it leaves my options pretty open. 


Oh and I got my light today everyone! It really nice and it's exactly what I ordered. I would definitely get something else from Catalinas just because they are so nice with getting you exactly what you want. I'll probably go to Home Depot to get the rest of the things I need fro suspending the light. Hopefully my AS will come in tomorrow or Friday. Then I can get the tank up and running by the weekend. Sorry no pictures at the moment of the new light. I'm actually in school waiting for my next class to start (I love college), so once I get home I'll be sure to provide some eye candy for you guys 

Hope everyone is have a spectacular Wednesday.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> 私はひどく日本語に翻訳で何かを投稿したい。この不良少年が、今急いで入れる植物！


LOL, I didn't even see this comment. Nice one *clwatkins10*.


ばか だろ。 あなたは ばか です。  
You have to wait just like everyone else. Just like me! ):


----------



## n00b (Jul 29, 2009)

Any updates Mizu? 

I love the tank, btw. Too bad Glass Cages only delivers to LA in CA.  Weird how they make you pay for shipping and also make you pick it up.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Give us an update


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey yeah how about some pictures?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

etadpu?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

¿əʇɐpdn


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> ¿əʇɐpdn


I was going to do that, but I've done it before 
Freshmen-0

Mizu! Let us know some info!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I'll update when I get home. I've been running into some problems with the light. The wire I got to suspend it kept on becoming frayed and I also had a hard time getting it to loop so that I could hang it form the ceiling. I did get the AS in and I just ordered plants. I plan on going to Home Depot tomorrow to see if I can get some wire that isn't frayed so is isn't such a PITA to do it. I probably made myself bleed like 15 times. :/ :/


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Bike shops will have the best wire you can get They will have high grade stainless steel for about $3.
Ask them for a road bike inner wire wire brake Cable

I have been using these on my bikes and lights for a long time


----------



## stagger (Apr 5, 2006)

Love the rimless Mizu, thats a very nice looking tank.
Cant wait to see how this progresses.

Are you going to use a background on the tank (Krylon Fusion paint) or do you plan to keep the back of the tank clear?


If the Wire doesnt seem to work, try getting some chain at Home Depot. they have chain used to suspend lighting fixtures that will support this light.
You just use a pair of Pliers to open and close the links where they will attach, I think this is much easier to work with than wire.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Orlando said:


> Bike shops will have the best wire you can get They will have high grade stainless steel for about $3.
> Ask them for a road bike inner wire wire brake Cable
> 
> I have been using these on my bikes and lights for a long time


I must be in luck since there are about nine million bike shops in denver. I'll go tomorrow after school to have a look. Thanks Orlando!



stagger said:


> Love the rimless Mizu, thats a very nice looking tank.
> Cant wait to see how this progresses.
> 
> Are you going to use a background on the tank (Krylon Fusion paint) or do you plan to keep the back of the tank clear? ...


For the time being I was going to keep it clear since I don't think the wall takes much away form the tank. But I suppose int he future if I get tired of that look I could put up a background. Thanks for the compliments!



Alright here is the picture I've been promising to post for awhile... nothing special. It just has the AS (I ended up only using 2 bags... hehe) and my hardscape with the DW. I like the way it looks. What do you guys think?











Are the slopes alright?​


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

Love that knotty driftwood! It seems a little too centered for me, but I think that it'll balance out once everything is planted. 

Can't wait!


----------



## IZZIE (Sep 3, 2009)

looks awesome !! how do you get the slopes to stay' ? mine always seem to fall...  but then again I keep my hands in my tank lol ~ nice start up !!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

*dooboogoo*, it is a bit centered but I also think that once it gets planted it won't be a big factor in the scape. Thank! I love that wood too 

*IZZIE*, I honestly have never had a problem with keeping the slope to stay. But also keep in min that the tank isn't filled yet.. hehe. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I also think that the wood looks a little odd. If you could move it to the left, and do a similar one (maybe a bit larger) on the right side it would look awesome!
But if you aren't really focused on the hardscape, just leave it and focus on the plants


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree about the driftwood. The branches have "motion" to the left side so having it where it is makes it feel a bit off balance. 

I am really looking forward to this. You are doing exactly what I plan to do in the future, I started with a regular tank and am kind of getting to the point where I want to be but my tank sucks. I want a similar tank to what I have, just slightly bigger (or even the same), but rimless and open top. 

I will be watching this, especially once you plant it.


----------



## stagger (Apr 5, 2006)

mizu-chan said:


> I must be in luck since there are about nine million bike shops in denver. I'll go tomorrow after school to have a look. Thanks Orlando!
> 
> 
> Mizu- How are you going to tie the Bike Cable to suspend the light? Are you just going to tie a knot?
> ...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

stagger said:


> mizu-chan said:
> 
> 
> > I must be in luck since there are about nine million bike shops in denver. I'll go tomorrow after school to have a look. Thanks Orlando!
> ...


You can use crimps. A knot would not work on wire.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

So I got some plants in. Filled up the tank yesterday and I planted everything. I'll post some pictures later after I get the light hanging. I also have to do a water change but I also have to buy a siphon. The UG I bought from *Dollface* is so healthy and a 3x3 square really did it's job. I wasn't completely sure how to plant it, so I separated it as small as I could and planted it like I did with my HC. Is it okay if some of it is almost completely covered?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

UG can be planted either stem by stem or in big clumps, I've done both and it's grown fine. And as long as some of the leaf is exposed it should be good.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

cant wait to see some pics! its starting off great!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

So I think I'm going to take the wood out for right now. It's really a hassle since I have to do the constant WC. Every time I fill up again they manage to come right back up out of the AS. It's only temporary but over time I might not want to put it back in. I don't know. Right now I want to concentrate on growing all the plants out. Oh and in regards to your question *stagger*, I'm using AS 1 Amazonia. I'll post a picture after class. I've been way too tired lately. lol.


----------



## stagger (Apr 5, 2006)

mizu-chan said:


> Oh and in regards to your question *stagger*, I'm using AS 1 Amazonia. I'll post a picture after class. I've been way too tired lately. lol.


Thanks Mizu. My last experience with AS wasnt very good as it made a muddy mess in my tank, So much so I had to tear it down. I noticed it crumbles very easily, but I see a lot of people using it, so Im sure its a quality product, I guess I just had bad luck with my batch. Hopefullly yours will be ok after it cycles.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

*stagger*, I've never really had a problem with my AS breaking apart, but my last tank wasn't up and running for that long.

Here's some pictures for you guys. I know I've been holding out; college is pretty busy.



















Nothing special yet. It's still a baby so give me some time. :hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Woo Woo! Looks great. How do you like that light?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I'm loving it. Awesome choice! Thanks man.


----------



## gn3ric (Sep 3, 2009)

I really like how all of this is coming along. I'm so jealous... I wish I got a rimless tank. *SIGH*


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Great! How does it compare to your old pc fixture?


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

looks like it'll be great once it all fills in but i'm not a fan of mixing wood...


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

*clwatkins10*, I'm not sure. I loved my old fixture a lot. It just had so much power so it blinded me whenever I was to lift it up and stare into it. But I know that this is more suited for my tank. I just got lucky last time with putting 110W over a 20L. :hihi:
*RianS*, I'm not so sure how I'm feeling about the wood at the moment. When I get home today I'm actually going to take it out to let things grow first. I might decide not to put it back in at all. I have to urge right now to buy a million different kinds of plants and just filling it up that way. hehe. Collectorits here I come.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, I thought this would get to 10 pages before the tank was filled, just got in before that lol. Looks good, I can't wait to see it fill in.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

looks like a great start, its gonna look great once it fills in. have you thought about what type of fish to get?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Long Rimless Tank + pressurized co2+ UG + Aquasoil= Iwagumi There is no way back


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

I want it.:red_mouth

Great job! can't wait to see it filled in.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Dude the light looks good hung over such a long tank. Whatis that clear pipe I see in the back?


----------



## TurtleBoyPW5 (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice, always been a fan of long tanks.roud:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

How thick is the glass?


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

THis is a cool tank. Where did you get it from? Interesting scape. I love long tanks.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> THis is a cool tank. Where did you get it from? Interesting scape. I love long tanks.


She got it from glass cages.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone fore the kind words. It's coming along. I have to go and get my CO2 filled tomorrow morning before classes. *Down_Shift*, that tube it from the filter. I'll fix it some time this week since it seems something is wrong with my filter all together. The flow is extremely weak so I have to go in and take it apart to see whats up. I love the hanging light too. It's so convenient and nice looking. *clwatkins* I'm not too sure how thick the glass is. I'll measure it later and let you know. 

So I took the wood out for now. I'm going to let everything grow out a bit first then I'll decide on my hardscape. Here's a picture.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thumbs ^
It looks good even w/o the dw haha


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin good.


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks promising! I dig it! I love hanging the lights. I just looks super clean.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

So I finally got my CO2 working with the help of a lot of people here. Thank guys! And I got around to fixing my filter which had been giving off a really weak flow, so disregard the equipment that is everywhere. I think I need some more plants in there. hehe. But yup there is a small update. Time to get back to lounging in front of the massive fire my sister just made. I love fires on cold night like this.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Cool. I really like the shape of that tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> I love fires on cold night like this.


Me too. Our A/C is pretty cold right now.

I'm glad you solved everything!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Thank *hydrophyte*. I like it too. Ever since my 20L I can't get enough of long tanks.

Yeah it feels wonderful  I cannot tell you how relieved I am *cl*.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

the tank looks wonderful. really reminds me of my old setup i had a couple years ago.  can't wait to watch the progress.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Mizu - I love your tank. There has been a lot said about glass cages, but when it's all said and done it's hard to find an equivalent for the cost. The fact that they will make it to your measurements is a big plus in my book. We got one from them and we love it.

I can't wait to see how your tank turns out. You've really matured in your scapes.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

Mizu you need to call up ADA and have them send you the new ADA time machine that speeds all the "filling in" business up for you. I swear they have it!


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

very good looking tank!!! Can't wait to see how it looks with the DW and when the plants fill in.

I'm new to planted tank and i'm interested in your lighting. Which light did you get in the end? How did you suspend the light and what is needed? I was thinking about using the mounting legs only but then i think it will be easier to manage the tank and adjust the light if it is suspended. Could you tell me how?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Thanks *dane*  

*Tex Gal*, thank you so much. I think that this is the first time that I really took the time to plan it out. I also was a lot more diligent in planting the stems a lot neater. I really want to have that organization where I can clearly see all of the variety (like in your amazing tank!). I did love the jungle look I had in the previous tank but I feel that I can sophisticate this scape a lot more. 
And I agree with you on glass cages. At the end of the day I couldn't be happier. And I also remember that I've probably driven farther to go and pick up plants. lol. 

Could you by chance send me one *jargon*?  ADA is a bit pricey for me (especially those darn time machines!) so lets just consider it an early Christmas gift. hehe.

Thanks *justin*. After this update I'll shoot you a PM on all of the information. 


------

So here's a few pictures for you. After my water change today I went in and trimmed most of the stems and replanted. I just hate seeing that unplanted AS. It's killing me. I also moved some around. I realized that some of the s. mini's were planted in the back which made no sense at all so I moved them up to the front. I can already tell that the plants are starting to flourish more with the CO2 finally running. 
Oh I also went to the Colorado Fish Auction this past Saturday, which was awesome, and picked up some dry fertz for a steal if I say so myself. I haven't started dosing yet because I actually don't know if I need them all yet... I just couldn't keep my bidders number down when they were going for a dollar or two. The one I'll probably going to be using the most is the Iron Chelate since I'm going to have quite a few red plant in here. I also picked up a 10 gallon and a unopened bag of Fluorite Dark for $10. That's where the driftwood currently resides. 

Well that's enough for now. Who wants pictures?! And excuse the cloudy water. I had just did a water change and replanted. 











_FTS._












_Short again._












_UG is starting to send off runners. It really is showing
the most growth with the CO2._












_My favorite plant at the moment _​


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

mizu, what are you going to do with the middle? leave it open? i found that was my biggest issue. for some reason i kept doing the same kind of layout where the middle was open and once everything grew in i was very unhappy with the way the layout looked. seeing how your tank is almost a spitting image of how mine once looked, i was just curious.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

danepatrick said:


> mizu, what are you going to do with the middle? leave it open? i found that was my biggest issue. for some reason i kept doing the same kind of layout where the middle was open and once everything grew in i was very unhappy with the way the layout looked. seeing how your tank is almost a spitting image of how mine once looked, i was just curious.


It's definitely not going to stay bare. I'm planning to plants taller stems there. Probably a type of Rotala or something. I'm still not sure if this tank is going to have a hardscape so I'm planning on going for the tons and tons of plants look. Haha. If anything I might want to go for rocks. I'm hoping to have that whole back section filled with the wall of whatever stem I decide to put in there. I've been looking around the S&S but I can't really buy when I don't have enough money on hand. Plus I just blew all my money on the auction I went too. lol. I would love to see you're old tank. Would you mind PMing me a pic for some inspiration? lol.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

unfortunately, i am an IDIOT and deleted all of the pictures from my photobucket with all of the pictures from my old tank. i really wish i had them for my OWN inspiration. lmao. sorry.. :icon_redf


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Haha it's alright. I'll just imagine it. haha.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

You've definitely got some of my favorite plants in there. I love the tanks that are bursting with color. Thanks for the new pxs. I can see the plants better. Except for the L. glandulosa it looks like most of your plants have small leaves. Is that on purpose? Are you planning on a little more size variety? Just wondering...


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

*TG*, I got the glandulosa because it have been one my favorite plants, and I've always wanted to try it out. I'm going to try and make it work with the scape with maybe a medium sized bush in the back where it is now, but I'm still not really sure. I also want to put a few other types of rotalas in the back and I'm not sure how well they will compliment each other. Do you have any suggestions? I love the look of your tank and the variety that's in it, and I kind of want something similar that. 
Hey and if you ever have trimmings you want to get off your hands let me know. :thumbsup: I'd kill for some of your lovely plants! lol.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm glad to see that the UG is starting to spread 

I think that a wall of hairgrass would look fantastic in the back, with some very delicate plants, somthing like rotala wallichii or myriophyllum mattogrossense. Then again I'm just a fan of delicate plants like that.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I think Ludwigias are more of a medium sized leaf. There is the Rotala macrandra and Rotala sunset that are kind of medium-sized. Take a look at some plant sites for some ideas. Are you only doing stem plants? I have a limno wavy that is a nice size. It's all in the look you're going for. 

I trim a lot. It takes so much time to box up and ship out. I do it every now and then...


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

thank you in advance~!!
would love to know about the lighting!!!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

How is the UG doing. I have been hunting for some extremely low growing "grassy" foreground plants. Recently got some Eleocharis belem and UG and now I am in a fix which one to use


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

*Dollface* - Yeah so am I. I was worried that it wouldn't take off since I've heard of so many people having to try several times before they can get it right. I also am a fan of delicate plants and I think I'm starting to lean towards nanjenshan in the back. HG would look nice too but I'm afraid that it would become too unruly and mix in with the UG.

*TG*, I think I am going to do all stem plants but I can't really say. If I see something that I like in the S&S I'll most likely get it. :hihi:
Well just put me on a list when you do decide to ship out. hehe.

Just sent you a PM *justin* Sorry it was delayed!

*malaybiswas*, the UG is doing surprisingly good! I see some runners growing but they keep on growing vertical so I just plant them again. I love the look of Eleocharis belem. It's so pretty. I was contemplating using some in this tank but I'm worried about ti mixing in with the UG. Plus UG has been on my wish list for as long as I can remember so I'm pretty dedicated to getting a nice thick carpet 
Let me know which one you end up choosing and why. Never know. I might set up a nano tank in the future where I can have a carpet of the Eleocharis belem.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

so mizu, i had an idea for the middle of your tank a few days ago and after finally building up the courage to play around with the idea, i was imagining something like this.. 










not sure if this is even possible or how it would really look, but i just imagined some rocks and maybe some moss cascading down it.. who knows?! :hihi:


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

danepatrick said:


> so mizu, i had an idea for the middle of your tank a few days ago and after finally building up the courage to play around with the idea, i was imagining something like this..


That looks good but I loved her 20L and from what I get, she is running with the same idea and making it nicer. For that reason, I say no, her last tank was just way too nice looking to change it up.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

haha! i havent really checked up in this section!
i remember your old tank and it was super nice haha
im running ug in my nano and yeah it takes a while for it to take off!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Hey *dane* I actually like that idea. I'm going up to the mountains this weekend and I'm going to be looking out for some rocks. I'm really still not sure what hardscape I'm doing but for now I just want to grow everything out. But who knows?

*talonsiawd* - Thank for the nice words! And yeah my original idea was to have a similar layout but with a more variety of plants, and also nicer equipment/tank. But I can really promise it's going to top my last tank but I'm going to try! And I might want to try something different. Just not sure yet, haha. Tank still has a long way to go.

Nice to see you back *trigun*! 


So it basically felt like Christmas today. Got home from a super long boring class and came home to a lovely plant package 
I just have to say that these are some of the nicest plants I have ever received. Thank you so much *TG*!























Now that I look at it I don't really like the way I organized the plants... but that's what the weekends are for right? I'll go back in tomorrow and rearrange. Anyone have any suggestions? 

Well I hope everyone had a wonderful Friday and is looking forward to the much awaited weekend! ​


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I would switch the large bunch of red plants with the green stems to the left.


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

The red seems to be the attention grabber... place them on the 1-1.6 line for proper balance. Also, try to level the soil on the front pane. It will read so much cleaner with this small adjustment. Then just some rocks... not too small of course, and it should be great  Nice tank!


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

mmm i kinda like the not so even soil haha maybe its just me 
meh im sure u'll get exactly what u want in due time!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

bump...
:hihi:


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

looking good, i really like the tank size


----------



## stuckintexas (Oct 3, 2008)

hows the UG doing now?


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

this tank is so pretty i think i just read every single post! haha my eyes >.< im a sucker for long tanks also. i just picked up a 55 gallon 48" x 18" x 12" <--- (i think) yesterday.
Im loving the "meadowy" feel of the tank
subscribed. can't wait to see the hardscape


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

yeah the red really does grab attention.. i would have totally missed the ammania sp bonsai if i didn't look closely.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

this thread needs an update!


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

agreed. gimme the pics gimme the pics


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Any updates on this tank?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Uhhh... Hello?

:hihi:


----------



## DrinkTheYeastMix (Oct 14, 2009)

I really wanna see what's going on in that tank, but can't blame her. My freshman year of college was ridiculous and I can only hope she is getting crazy too. Have some fun girl wish I could do it all over again and I haven't even graduated hahah.

But really... update time


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

will we get to ssee some pics of the art you've been creating too?. . .i mean, the non-aquatic gardening art in addition to the aquatic gardening art. 

cheers-K


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

YEAH! I would love to see some updates along with your other artwork!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Hey everyone. I'm sorry there hasn't been an update in a long time. My first semester just ended and it was difficult to make time for this tank. I had heaps of work to do and it was quite stressful, but none the less I love the school I'm going to. I recently also had a death in the family which was hard on everyone so it's been a rough few months.

I had a horrible algae outbreak which really bummed me out. I've never really had to deal with it so it was difficult to bounce back from that. It's going to need a lot of work to get it back to a stable tank. I'm going to be going back to Houston to visit family for the holidays, but as soon as I get back I'm going to start giving the tank the love and affection it needs. 

The most upsetting part for me was losing all the plants that I loved. I really thought hard about the plant choice but it just didn't end well for me. I'm going to try and start with easier plants this time around and we'll see how it goes. I'm probably going to stick with the common rotalas and hopefully I can start to build a scape around that. Surprisingly I still have some UG struggling for it's life but it hasn't given up just yet.

Sorry for the gap in time. I'm hoping that the new year will bring me better luck and a clear mind. My promise to you is that I'll have a picture up tomorrow. It wont be pretty but I owe that much to you guys. 

Over and out.

-Mizu


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Good to see you back, Mizu! Definitely keep focusing on your school and family stuff... it's way more important in the long run. Aquariums and plants aren't going anywhere any time soon.

My suggestion for you, because I know _exactly_ what it's like when life gets in the way of your tanks and then when you finally come back to them they are just algae-infested, whatever... is to just start anew. Let this be an opportunity to rescape. And while you're rescaping, put a UV filter in there, to prevent green water.

I look forward to seeing what you come up with, since your tanks are always beautiful.


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

nice to see you back, how has your art life been going?


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

set-up looking good


----------



## xiaxia (Mar 11, 2008)

Moar pictureeeeesss pweaaase !!!!! \owo/


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I hope you don't mind but I am using the picture of your tank with clip on lamps for a presentation on aquariums. What light was it that you upgraded on that tank? T5NO or T5HO

What light are you using now on this tank?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ditto!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Mizu! Is everything ok??? any updates??


----------



## imdanny (Feb 23, 2009)

I want updates of everything all grown in!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

*The Resurrection*

I'm sure you guys are thinking - How many times is this girl going to do this? I sincerely apologize for my absence. As I'm sure many of you have already guessed, school/life has been keeping me busy -- _very busy_. :icon_neut

But I assure you that this time I'm back for the long haul. I'm in my senior semester right now, and (due to certain circumstances) I have a good enough schedule and work load that I can spend time tinkering and maintaining my tank. I've been at it for a few weeks now but wanted to wait until I had something to show before updating. 

My last update was December 17, 2009. I can't believe it was actually that long ago. I come back to this forum and even though a lots has changed, the same amazing, kind, and helpful people remain here! (I missed you guys a lot!)
My life since that time has changed dramatically. As I said before, I'm a senior now and will be graduating this summer. In 09 I wished for good luck and a clear mind - didn't happen! 2010 held a lot of struggle and discovery for me. This is when my filter stopped working on the tank. I also made a new group of friends around that time and needless to say, I let the tank go. I stopped doing water changes or even putting water in it at all. It was bad. 

Beginning of 2011 I believe I tried to get it back up and running again. But 2011 proved to be the _worst_ and most challenging year I've had yet. It's really a time in my life that I want to forget about. For some reason anything that I even remotely wanted to accomplish would fail. No matter how much effort and heart I would put in - it would fail. It was a year lived in another reality and I'm really glad it's come to an end. The tank was still a pitiful sight, but in December of 2011 I noticed that my white cloud mountain minnows had began to make babies! This was initially how I decided it was time to take action. 

I wanted to clean out this tank desperately so I moved the parents and all of their babies to a 10g I had gotten when I first moved here. I completely emptied the 24g and gave it a much needed clean. I had an extra bag of aqua soil that I put in and I'm current working on a new lighting situation. Same light just different suspension. I'm really excited to build it this weekend so I'll expect a lot of pictures! My school has a couple wood shops that we can use so I'll be in there on Saturday working. The tank has been cycling for a few weeks now and had recent gotten some plants in! 

I'll be putting up pictures of tank this weekend. Sorry again for this extended amount of time passed. I really do love you guys


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Great to see you back. I saw this and my first thought was someone bumped your thread, lol.


----------



## Retrogamer82 (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome.. this was one of the first tanks I followed on here when I joined. It still is the reason I want a school of green neons. WB!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

talontsiawd said:


> Great to see you back. I saw this and my first thought was someone bumped your thread, lol.


Yeah, it's been too long.



Retrogamer82 said:


> Awesome.. this was one of the first tanks I followed on here when I joined. It still is the reason I want a school of green neons. WB!


They really are awesome fish to have in a planted tank. They school so beautifully 


I'm still finishing up my new light shelf thing. I'll post pics of the tank tonight! Still have to rescape and paint!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I forgot how long it takes to plant and get everything set up to get back up to speed with planted tanks. But it's payed off! I finished my light stand this weekend. It took awhile since I'm not too good and building in general! But I love how it came out. It's a nice and simple design that works out perfectly for the space I have available to me. Luckily my friend was savvy in the wood shop and helped me a great deal!

My camera wasn't working properly so I snapped these a few minutes ago with one I borrowed! 

FTS:









Some water sprite, sunset, micro sword, and a peek of the newly planted HC.









Nice water sprite pic:









My favorite shot of the tank. 









Here's a shot of the light stand I built this weekend. I put in some hooks so I can still hang the light need be. 









I have some more pictures on my phone that I need to take off. Just some progress photos of the stand being built. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their week.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG, a real update. Sorry, just playing. Looks good. Like your OG 20L, it really uses the space to make it look big.

What are the specs on this one equipment wise (if things have changed)?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Still has the same equipment. 

Lighting - 36 inch T5 HO with one 10,000K and one 6,500K. Everything else is the same. Filter, powerhead, and DIY CO2. Still using the same stuff from the old tank which is nice since I don't particularly need to spend any money, haha. 

I know. A real update. I'll get better - swear!


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Looks so empty now. I just went through this kind of phase as well. sucks really.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Great to see you back, Mizu.

What have you learned while gone?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome back! 

Life will put us through trials and testing but it is not how we failed or triumphed during those times but if we are a better & stronger person for going through them.

Your tank is looking good! Will look forward to updates.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Mizu, that is a great build! I hope you don't mind that I now have plans to steal the idea for my own tank's light. I've missed seeing you post and am glad you are back on it. And yay for minnow babies.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

congrats back Mizu!!! Surely I'm not the only one but your OG 20L was one of the first tanks to get me hooked into this hobby...now I have a garage full of tanks and equipment...let me know if you ever need anything :icon_smil


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

doncityz said:


> Looks so empty now. I just went through this kind of phase as well. sucks really.


Yeah it's starting to fill in slowly, but it really is a pain to have to start back up after a long hiatus. 



Francis Xavier said:


> Great to see you back, Mizu.
> 
> What have you learned while gone?


Thank you! I'm glad to be back. Since I've been gone I've learned that fish can breed in even the worst conditions and that animating for 11 hours in basement is not fun!



dewalltheway said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Life will put us through trials and testing but it is not how we failed or triumphed during those times but if we are a better & stronger person for going through them.
> 
> Your tank is looking good! Will look forward to updates.


Thank you for the kind words. The trials of life are unpredictable but always manageable - you just to truck it through! 



sewingalot said:


> Mizu, that is a great build! I hope you don't mind that I now have plans to steal the idea for my own tank's light. I've missed seeing you post and am glad you are back on it. And yay for minnow babies.


Thank so much! It was a relatively easy build and only cost around $20! I'll post some pictures of the building process in my next update. 



chris.rivera3 said:


> congrats back Mizu!!! Surely I'm not the only one but your OG 20L was one of the first tanks to get me hooked into this hobby...now I have a garage full of tanks and equipment...let me know if you ever need anything :icon_smil


Thanks! I really miss my old tank to be honest! But I'm glad it still serves as inspiration to others. You are too kind, but I will definitely keep that in mind! Thanks again 




The tank is looking pretty okay at the moment. I'm keeping up on water changes which is nice. I've trimmed a bit so that I can start and fill it up a bit more. I recent had a leg injury that has put me out of commission so once I'm %100 again I'll probably do a little rescaping. I'm just not too happy with the layout at the moment. It's hard to keep my hands out of the tank to be honest. 

I'll be posting pictures tomorrow with a more in-depth update on how everything is coming along. I hope everyone is having a manageable week! In other news - I turn 21 on Thursday!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> In other news - I turn 21 on Thursday!


Want some Cocktail recs? :hihi:

I'm glad to see you back in the hobby, the progress you showed over the course of your 20L and then this journal was staggering, and I can't wait to see it continue.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

*Quick Update*

It seems that I am becoming more accustomed to Denver water. I had trouble growing even algae in it before. 

I'm happy with he layout for now. I'll probably be trying to get some livestock in there before the end of the week. It's just not as nice without fish and friends in it! I'm also in the market for some nice hardscape material.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks great. Have you considered adding any color?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Oh yes. I'm hoping to trade a friend for some rotala colorata to start off with. I'm not quite sure what else I'll add in - if you have any suggestions I'd appreciate it!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

So far ludwigia red is my favorite red plant. It's easy to grow and stays red even for me. It has much smaller leaves than ludwigia glandulosa which is another favorite.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

How is the tank?


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

Tank looks good any updates?

Curt


----------

